# Phyro's Random Poké-Arts



## Phyro Phantom (Jul 12, 2009)

*Phyro's Random Poké-Arts*

Well, I suppose I'll start posting some of my art here, since I'm tired of only getting critique from my family, and... my brother says it's all horrible, and my mom tells me it's good.  So... I dunno what to think. o_O  Not much for a first post, but I suppose it'll do until I get some more art up.  I'm mostly gonna post Pokémon art here since I'm too paranoid of plagiarism to post original works... still you never know. 

Update (11/23/2209) - Sorry for being so inactive here, but I've been busy...

For those of you who care, I now have a deviantArt account, which can be found here.  Most the stuff here will be links to that account, so if you're interested in what I haven't linked, you can check out my gallery over there if you want.

--Alexia--
Character Concept Sheet
Random Pose (Human)
Brief Idle Animation

--Damon (Formerly Dylan - I changed it after finding out how the name is pronounced)--
Sandbag Attack Animation - a brief animation that a few people have said that they liked.

Why am I linking the stuff like this?  Well I'm interested in getting comments and critique on my art, and I'm not really well known over on DA.  Of course, I'm not that well known here either, but I just thought some of the people here might be interested in it, since it's Pokémon related.

Update (08/22/2009) - Redoing this first post again...  One new art, and I reorganized the stuff so that the newer stuff is on top.

-08/22/2009

The Black Knight from Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance, and Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn. (Mouse Drawn; Flash 3; Not Shaded)

- 08/10/2009--

Alexia (basically a hand-drawn version of the other Mawile picture), (Hand-drawn, digital camera'd, inked, colored & shaded in Paint Shop Pro & Gimp)

Dylan v2 (basically a "fixed" version of the other one I posted.  All I did was fix the shading - the eyes are still creepy.), (Hand-drawn, digital camera'd, inked, re-colored & shaded in Paint Shop Pro & Gimp to fix errors)

-Earlier --

My old Mawile character  (Mouse Drawn; Flash 3; Shaded)

Dylan the random Pikachu guy (Mouse Drawn; Flash 3; Colored)

I am very much accepting criticism, so please feel free to speak your mind.  All comments are very much appreciated, thank you...  I'll try to update fairly regularly.


----------



## Skroy (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Phyro's Random Poké-Arts*



Phyro Phantom said:


> My old Mawile character
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention...  that piece is entirely mouse-drawn.  No pencil or tablet involved...  Hopefully I will gain access to a scanner or drawing tablet sometime in the near future so I can show some of my traditional art with you guys as well...


T-that was done completely by mouse alone!? O.o Holy shitake fried mushrooms, that's fantastic! I have unsteady hands when it comes to using the mouse to draw (then again my mouse is pretty defective, but still.... -_-;;;).


----------



## Phyro Phantom (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Phyro's Random Poké-Arts*



Skroy Horitz said:


> T-that was done completely by mouse alone!? O.o Holy shitake fried mushrooms, that's fantastic! I have unsteady hands when it comes to using the mouse to draw (then again my mouse is pretty defective, but still.... -_-;;;).


xD  Thank you.  Well, I have developed my mouse skillz due to not having a tablet lately, though I do admit to using Flash (Version 3 though xD) and I _did_ use the smooth tool once or twice.  But yeah, almost everything was mouse drawn and then touched up.  Glad you like it...  My paper works usually turn out smoother easier when I do them right.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Phyro's Random Poké-Arts*

Ahh, impressive. I can draw with a mouse, but ehhh, not that good and everything that is mine looks sketchy due to shaky hand syndrome x3

But yes, very good work, especiially the porportions :D


----------



## Phyro Phantom (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Phyro's Random Poké-Arts*



RandomTyphoon said:


> Ahh, impressive. I can draw with a mouse, but ehhh, not that good and everything that is mine looks sketchy due to shaky hand syndrome x3
> 
> But yes, very good work, especiially the porportions :D


Aw, thank you.  I've been working on proportions for a looong time, so it's good to hear that I've finally gotten them somewhat-down.  xD  I remember when I used to draw humans so skinny that they looked like... um... I don't even know what they looked like.  o_O  It was beyond chibi... xD  I used to have kinda shaky hands while drawing too...   Lately though, I've learned to just let go and express myself... always comes out better that way.  =)


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Phyro's Random Poké-Arts*



Phyro Phantom said:


> Aw, thank you.  I've been working on proportions for a looong time, so it's good to hear that I've finally gotten them somewhat-down.  xD  I remember when I used to draw humans so skinny that they looked like... um... I don't even know what they looked like.  o_O  It was beyond chibi... xD  I used to have kinda shaky hands while drawing too...   Lately though, I've learned to just let go and express myself... always comes out better that way.  =)


Proportions are haaard D:
Especially because you want to put down so much detail intot the face and stuff. I remeber when I did that too. When  draw people, they're a bit more rounded out and I'm workng more on noeses and things. You seem to have a lot of it down, and it translates into that Mawille in a very good way.

Unfortunately, my shaky hands are kinda..permanent but eh.  Drawings still come out semi-well :D


----------



## Phyro Phantom (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Phyro's Random Poké-Arts*



RandomTyphoon said:


> Proportions are haaard D:
> Especially because you want to put down so much detail intot the face and stuff. I remeber when I did that too. When  draw people, they're a bit more rounded out and I'm workng more on noeses and things. You seem to have a lot of it down, and it translates into that Mawille in a very good way.
> 
> Unfortunately, my shaky hands are kinda..permanent but eh.  Drawings still come out semi-well :D


Aw, something wrong with 'em?  Or they just feel kinda shakey?  =(

Eh, I used to have a lot of trouble with noses.  You can't see from this Mawile picture, but I can do them okay now.  The hardest thing for me to draw, I think, are ears (the insides are hard.  o_O), eyelashes, (I always overdo them xD) and, oddly enough, human males.  I can draw male Pokémon just fine, and you'd think that being a guy myself, I ought to be able to draw one in human form, but it always ends up coming out weird....  o_O  I guess it's because I've been drawing girls longer (the first half-decent human I ever drew was a girl) or maybe because I'm a little overweight so I can't really base my drawings on myself because I like drawing skinny people.  xD

And yeah... I _still_ have a slight tendency to draw the head too big.  xD  Updated my first post with a little more art.  I think that's how I'm probably gonna do it from here out.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Phyro's Random Poké-Arts*



Phyro Phantom said:


> Aw, something wrong with 'em?  Or they just feel kinda shakey?  =(
> 
> Eh, I used to have a lot of trouble with noses.  You can't see from this Mawile picture, but I can do them okay now.  The hardest thing for me to draw, I think, are ears (the insides are hard.  o_O), eyelashes, (I always overdo them xD) and, oddly enough, human males.  I can draw male Pokémon just fine, and you'd think that being a guy myself, I ought to be able to draw one in human form, but it always ends up coming out weird....  o_O  I guess it's because I've been drawing girls longer (the first half-decent human I ever drew was a girl) or maybe because I'm a little overweight so I can't really base my drawings on myself because I like drawing skinny people.  xD
> 
> And yeah... I _still_ have a slight tendency to draw the head too big.  xD  Updated my first post with a little more art.  I think that's how I'm probably gonna do it from here out.


Aperently some kind of disruption with brain signals or something that makes them spasm slightly every once in a while, and be jittery overall.

I have the oppoasite. I can't draw females well...consiering I am one this is sad o.o

Hmm, looking at your ikachu picture, it looks very good as well. Theonly nitpick is that the arm next to (not the one behind) the head is slightly longer than it's suposed to be :3


----------



## Tigerclaw (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Phyro's Random Poké-Arts*

I like dylan the random pikachu guy. He is awesome. The mawile is good too, though. Btw were these drawn on the computor with a mouse?


----------



## Phyro Phantom (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Phyro's Random Poké-Arts*



RandomTyphoon said:


> Aperently some kind of disruption with brain signals or something that makes them spasm slightly every once in a while, and be jittery overall.
> 
> I have the oppoasite. I can't draw females well...consiering I am one this is sad o.o
> 
> Hmm, looking at your ikachu picture, it looks very good as well. Theonly nitpick is that the arm next to (not the one behind) the head is slightly longer than it's suposed to be :3


xD  Maybe it's because we like to draw the other gender more.  =P  Aw well.  About that arm...  I think you're right.  o_O  I didn't notice that before.

Sorry about your hand, that sounds terrible.  =O  I've always had a little trouble with my wrist, (it kinda hurts a little after writing, typing, and sometimes drawing) but nothing like that.

EDIT:  Sorry, didn't see you there Pokemonaholic.  xD  I guess we posted at nearly the same time.



Pokemonaholic said:


> I like dylan the random pikachu guy. He is awesome. The mawile is good too, though. Btw were these drawn on the computor with a mouse?


Yay.  xD  Yup, these were drawn on the computer... with a mouse.   Using Flash 3.  Colored and shaded in the same program.  Glad you like 'em.  =)


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Phyro's Random Poké-Arts*



Phyro Phantom said:


> xD  Maybe it's because we like to draw the other gender more.  =P  Aw well.
> *Well I do draw them, but then they look strange, like girls masquading as boys which leads to two points:
> 
> a)way too many hideout books Typh -.-
> ...


----------



## Phyro Phantom (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Phyro's Random Poké-Arts*

Well it still stinks to have a disability, even if it is slight.  I'm glad it's not that bad though.  xD  Girls' chests are kinda hard to draw at first... I still can't quite do it right lol.


----------



## Phyro Phantom (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Phyro's Random Poké-Arts*

Since this thread has kinda fallen behind due to my inactivity, I'll go ahead and make another post for this...  I'll get around to editing the first post later - for now I'm too lazy and the thread isn't that big anyway.

New Art - 


Dylan - "conceptual" art (Drawn on paper, "scanned" onto the computer with a cell phone camera, inked with the pen tool and colored in Paint Shop Pro, shaded in Gimp (for the airbrush)) Notes: This is basically just practice for drawing him - it's also going to be part of the series logo if I ever get around to drawing that comic...


Conceptual Paper Sketch (Paper Sketch, "scanned" onto the computer with a cell phone camera, watermarked & signature redone for privacy)  Notes:  Sorry for the blatant watermarks here, (I usually try to make them subtle) but I just wanted to get it up quickly, and it's hard to make a subtle watermark over a photograph.  The rest of the characters on this sheet will be inked and colored later.... (hopefully sometime soon)

Yeah... hope you like.  And as you can see, I might make a comic based on these characters (as unoriginal as they are) just for the fun of it...  I'm not sure if I'm going to digitally ink it or not, though.  It will be handrawn though, so don't worry.  (Using sprites that somebody else made for a comic, which is supposed to be an artistic expression, is just lame.)


----------



## Skroy (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Phyro's Random Poké-Arts*



Phyro Phantom said:


> Dylan - "conceptual" art (Drawn on paper, "scanned" onto the computer with a cell phone camera, inked with the pen tool and colored in Paint Shop Pro, shaded in Gimp (for the airbrush)) Notes: This is basically just practice for drawing him - it's also going to be part of the series logo if I ever get around to drawing that comic...


I like this one. ^.^ Though, I should note that there are a few areas where the colors go over the inked parts and smudge the colors a bit. And something about the eyes disturb me...


----------



## Aethelstan (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Phyro's Random Poké-Arts*

That was pretty good quality for a cell phone camera. The hand drawn characters can be made original, despite being overly used comic characters, but yes, I could see this becoming a comic. If you're going to save up to buy anything it should be a scanner. It would make your life of computer art so much easier, and you could get more accurate digital renditions of your hand drawn art. The art in general is very good though. By the way, you have a funny (but typical) family.


----------



## Phyro Phantom (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Phyro's Random Poké-Arts*



Skroy Horitz said:


> I like this one. ^.^ Though, I should note that there are a few areas where the colors go over the inked parts and smudge the colors a bit. And something about the eyes disturb me...


Hmm... I thought I put all the colors below the line art...  I just double checked though, and it looks like I messed up the positioning on the shading layer.  =(  I guess that's what I get for shading it in a separate program.  As for the eyes, they kinda bug me too.  I tried to fix them on the ink, but I didn't really change them all that much.  If I ever use this image for a series logo, I'll be sure to fix it up first.  Thanks for the review.  =)



Aethelstan said:


> That was pretty good quality for a cell phone camera. The hand drawn characters can be made original, despite being overly used comic characters, but yes, I could see this becoming a comic. If you're going to save up to buy anything it should be a scanner. It would make your life of computer art so much easier, and you could get more accurate digital renditions of your hand drawn art. The art in general is very good though. By the way, you have a funny (but typical) family.


Aw, thanks.  Yes, I was surprised the photo came out that well.  It's funny though - I was originally going to use these characters for a fangame... but I could never sprite very well, and programming fighting games is hard.  So I later decided to make a comic, but I couldn't draw well enough.  So they've just kinda been sitting around my art folder collecting dust.  o_O  Thankfully though, I've gotten much better at drawing lately, and I recently did a short hand-drawn comic for my brother involving a different series, so I think I should be able to do a comic with these characters.  My dad already has a scanner, but it's not hooked up or anything yet, and he's busy and stuff. =(  I may be good at the software side of computers, but I'm pretty inept when it comes to hardware and plugging in cords and stuff.

About my art style... I've noticed that I have a pretty.... clear style.  Like where you can easily see where all the lines begin and end, and it makes a solid shape, whereas I've seen a lot of people (on deviantArt and stuff) who draw almost surrealistically, and yet they manage to get the effect across pretty well anyway.  I've never really been good at vague drawing, like painting, or lineless.  I've always liked the solid pencil line thing.  My style has evolved over about five years of doodling in a purple notebook, a red notebook, and more recently, my huge art binder thing.  My brother says it weighs twenty pounds.  xD  It's not really that heavy, but I keep all my hand-drawn art since a year or two ago in there.

My family is kinda midway between being typical and not... I think my sisters are definitely the oddballs though.  It's kinda funny how my little brother has always bullied me ever since we were kids, even though I'm older.  He was physically stronger than me when were kids, and now he's emotionally stronger lol.

Anyway, sorry if this post is kinda long... it seems out of place in an art thread.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Phyro's Random Poké-Arts*

Wow...I'm impressed with these. I can draw with a mouse, but not that good.


----------



## Phyro Phantom (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Phyro's Random Poké-Arts*

Eeeesh.... I wish I had a scanner.  (And more motivation)  Sure, I draw at least every other day, (usually) but getting it onto the computer is hard without a scanner, and even when I do, it's hard to show anyone because I'm pretty much forced to ink it, (since I draw on lined paper) and that means inking it with the pen tool because I don't have a tablet.  And the pen tool, while creating really smooth lines, takes a long time to use.  =/  So yeah... Anyway, I actually did these earlier, but was too lazy to post them.

Alexia (basically a hand-drawn version of the other Mawile picture), (Hand-drawn, digital camera'd, inked, colored & shaded in Paint Shop Pro & Gimp)

Dylan v2 (basically a "fixed" version of the other one I posted.  All I did was fix the shading - the eyes are still creepy.), (Hand-drawn, digital camera'd, inked, re-colored & shaded in Paint Shop Pro & Gimp to fix errors)

I'll edit the first post in a second.

EDIT:  Sorry for the watermarks, but like I said, I'm paranoid.  If you didn't notice them until I mentioned it, then I at least succeeded at being subtle.  -_-


----------



## Phyro Phantom (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Phyro's Random Poké-Arts*

And now, time for something completely different...

From the newest Fire Emblem games, (banning Shadow Dragon of course ^_^)  it's The Black Knight!

Um... yeah.  This is a Flash Sprite project by the way, so you might see some animations if Imageshack will stop being lazy and process my 18 KB .swf file already.  >_>

Sorry for lack of updates and stuff, and I'm not sure any of you care anymore, but I am still churning out art.  All I need now is a scanner.


----------



## Skroy (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Phyro's Random Poké-Arts*



Phyro Phantom said:


> And now, time for something completely different...
> 
> From the newest Fire Emblem games, (banning Shadow Dragon of course ^_^)  it's The Black Knight!
> 
> ...


Wow, that Black Knight looks really good! However, his left foot seems... odd looking. And it's supposed to be animated? 'Cause it's not doing so.


----------



## Phyro Phantom (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: Phyro's Random Poké-Arts*



Skroy Horitz said:


> Wow, that Black Knight looks really good! However, his left foot seems... odd looking. And it's supposed to be animated? 'Cause it's not doing so.


Yeesh, I have been gone too long...  Anyway, the feet are.. um... yeah.  >_>  I've never been that good with drawing feet and mouse-drawing makes it even worse.  The pictures that I posted was a still - I tried to upload an animated version, but I never posted the link because ImageShack kept saying that it "hadn't processed" the file yet or something like that.

By the way, if you're wondering why the sword is more detailed, it's because I drew it in a separate file, then loaded it as a symbol.


----------



## Phyro Phantom (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Phyro's Random Poké-Arts*

I've posted more art, and I have a small bit of news - see the first post for details.....


----------

